# Atwood Camper Jacks



## rjkaroses (Sep 6, 2011)

When I stored my Lance truck camper last fall, I had some issues with the electric camper jacks. I had one jack that would continuously run in the retract mode and had no response from the raise/lower function on the remote. Another issue is that I cannot run more than one jack at a time. This spring I checked into the problem and it almost appears that I'll need to replace the control board and remote. I was just wondering if anyone else had any issues with something similar. I looked at the area where the control board is located and it is in a very tight spot. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Randy


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Atwood jacks*

Now ya must gain any and all the information about this system. Try to connect with the maker and harvest all of any information. Try to discover cause and effect. Do ya know if each ram can be controlled separately. Is this system hydraulic pump driven by 12 volt or from an engine pump?? Call me, maybe I can help you fix your difficulty. Frank 208 423 5969


----------

